# Setting up an Eheim 2213 Canister Filter.



## brapbrapboom

Alright! so ive just got my canister filter today from Mr. "bigfishy" thanks bro! but the sad part is, I have no idea how to put all the stuff together. I tried looking it up the net but sadly, Its kind of complicated. Anyone here can help me how to set it up? Thanks in advance.

Karl


----------



## Jiblets

Semi-long post warning!!!

It's daunting at first, but once you have it set up, it's easy.

Canister:

The water intake is at the bottom, output at the top. First put in the plastic screen, with the feet down. Then it's the Ehfimech (the cylinders), the coarse filter (blue I think), the Ehfisubstrate, the fine filter, the carbon fiter (if used), and lastly the second plastic screen this time with the feet up. If you have mesh bags/nylons, you can pack up the Ehfimech/substrate first before you put it in, but it's not necessary - it does make it easier during filter maintenance. Of course rinse the media out first before you put it in - while you're at it, rinse out the canister.  

Hoses:

Cut 2 short lengths of hose to go between the canisters intake/output and the double taps - I used about 10cm (4 inches). To attach the short hoses to the canister, unscrew the gray retaining ring away from the barb end (toward the canister), push the hose onto the barb, then tighten the ring - finger tight is enough - Too tight and you can split it, and replacement parts aren't cheap. If the hose doesn't want to go on the bar, You can soften it by dipping the hose in hot/boiling water.

Then attach the double taps (the quick release valve set) to the short hoses. I like having the valve switches pointing along the direction of the water flow. This way, you can't accidentally reverse connect the hoses later during maintenance.

Intake/spraybar:

The J tube is for the intake. Use a length of hose to connect the J tube to the double tap that enters the bottom of the canister. Just make sure it's long enough to reach where you're putting the canister. 

The 90 deg elbow is for the spraybar. You'll need a piece of hose to connect it to spraybar - use as long as you need to position the spraybar where you want it (you may also have to cut the spray bar if you want to put it on the narrow side of the tank). Then connect the elbow to the hose at the top of the canister. There is also a 90 elbow with a slit in the side. This is to stop any kinking of the hose near the sprayhose. If there is any kinking, squeeze the hose, and stuff it inside the split elbow (It fits in there, I promise...)

Filling the canister:

Open the valves for the intake (the bottom of the canister). Close the valves for the output, and separate that double tap. Take the hose that connects to the top of the canister, open that single valve, and suck on it to start a siphon. You'll be able to see/hear water filling the canister. When the water reaches the valve, close it and reconnect to it's mate. Then open up the valves and let the siphon finish. When it's full, plug it in. You may hear the occasional loud noise as a trapped air bubble hits the impeller - shaking the canister helps.

If any of the hose connections leak, finger tighten just a little more.


Hope this helps and enjoy your new filter - I love them!!!

Gilbert


----------



## brapbrapboom

will try it now. thanks!


----------



## brapbrapboom

there seems to be one more problem, i got the filter to suck water but no water comes out. any suggestions?


----------



## Darkblade48

Is the canister completely filled with water? If water is not coming out, it likely means that the canister has not filled completely with water and the motor is running dry (which is bad).


----------



## brapbrapboom

im starting to get worried :S is there anything to fix the motor? one more last try then ima give up


----------



## Jiblets

I have to ask.... did you open all the valves? 

Your pm said it was full of water. Did water come out of the return during the siphon fill? The canister could look full, but the motor could actually be dry.

If that's not it, you may want to check to see if anything got stuck in the impeller.


----------



## brapbrapboom

yup its all open, tje water was rising earlier, but stopped at a certain spot, i tried to shake the canister again but i guess thats about it. ill give it 10 more minutes to run if theres no change ill check on the motor tomorrow. thanks Mr. Gilbert and Darkblade for giving in some help and tips.  ill let you guys know after 10mins


----------



## bigfishy

IS all the tube filled with water??? It won't work if you got an air gap in the tube, hose or even in the canister itself!



The filter stopped, because it have a pocket of air inside somewhere, and the filter itself cannot push it out.

If you decide to take out the impeller for extra cleaning, make sure you do it gently, else it will break the ceramic tubing / stick inside, and you don't want that to happen!


----------



## 1dime

this is what i do when water doesnt flow.

1 Unplug eheim
2 close all valves
3 nasty part..suck the outflow where the spray bar plugs in ..yes suck hard till you get some water flow 
4 plug in eheim
5 turn on all valves


----------



## brapbrapboom

so far so good thanks to all!! seems that i needed to drain it again and plug it back in, suck water out and then it finally worked! so happy that i have a canister filter now! thanks again to all of you guys! you guys are the best! ^___^

*praise praise praise*
*praises the site too ^^, thanks to this i got in the hobby of keeping fish!*

Thanks again!

Karl


----------



## DaFishMan

This will help so much when I set up my 2217 classic (first canister, also bought used) so also thanking you guys. 

I'm thinking to test with the intake in a bucket and return to the sink (or bathtub) before setting up on the tank. In the apt try to avoid leaks lol. Sound ok ?


----------



## Darkblade48

If you are just testing for leaks, that sounds fine.

I have an Eheim 2213 that happens to leak around the intake pipe area (it swivels around, and I think it may have cracked), so be sure to check that area as well as the motor casing area.


----------



## DaFishMan

"If you are just testing for leaks, that sounds fine"
Yup don't want leaks in the apt. I'll check extra around the intake pipe, thx for the extra info.


----------



## gucci17

If you guys have a powerhead sitting around, I find that is the easiest way to get an eheim going.


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> If you guys have a powerhead sitting around, I find that is the easiest way to get an eheim going.


Good call!! Much better then sucking fishy toilet water. LOL


----------



## bigfishy

I don't have a powerhead..

mmmmmm... sucky sucky... lol


----------



## Jiblets

You only need to suck enough to start the siphon... so no mouthfuls of water. Also, once the filter is setup, you never need to do it again.

Same goes for water changes. Use the return to dump into a bucket. As long as the water level stays above the intake... no more suckage!


----------



## DaFishMan

Glad you got yours working ok  

I have a small powerhead I think an ac207. Would that do ?

"Use the return to dump into a bucket"
When I do water changes, would I be able to attach the return to my python ? If so that would be real handy.


----------



## XbrandonX

Attach the power head to your siphon..


----------



## WiyRay

Have you guys ever just filled everything up with water first? 
Canister to the point of water spilling out when putting on the motorhead. Fill the intake tube with as much as possible before making the connections. And also the output tube last for any last bit of water I can manage to squeeze in.
Worked for me, no sucking/pumping required. Takes a few minutes of watching it spit out air but eventually it works.


----------



## Evans11

WiyRay said:


> Have you guys ever just filled everything up with water first?
> Canister to the point of water spilling out when putting on the motorhead. Fill the intake tube with as much as possible before making the connections. And also the output tube last for any last bit of water I can manage to squeeze in.
> Worked for me, no sucking/pumping required. Takes a few minutes of watching it spit out air but eventually it works.


+1 for this method. I do the same thing. Works like a charm and you don't end up with a mouthful of aquarium water.


----------



## Jiblets

I choose to siphon.... and I've never had a mouthful of water.  Besides, you only have to siphon once. After that, the hoses are full until you break down the tank or pull out the intake - even then if, you really want to avoid starting a siphon manually, just fill up the intake tube/hose from the sink, close the valve, and use your thumb to keep the intake tube from draining. Then connect and open!

I baby my canister. Running it with any air in shortens the life of the impeller. It's been a while since I took fluid mechanics, but I still remember cavitation does nasty things to impellers/propellers. Treat your canister right, and it'll last you over a decade.


----------

